# Taxis abroad and carseats - what would you do?



## xemmax

If you're abroad, do you travel in taxis without a carseat? If not, what the hell do you do?

I am struggling ladies and could do with some advice.

We are not comfortable with travelling in taxis without a carseat in this country so the thought of doing it in another country that we have never visited and are not comfortable in absolutely terrifies me.. it's really not an option for us. But how do we get from taxi to the place we're staying? (45 minute car journey)

These are the options I've thought of and potentially ruled out
- Travel with Oli on lap - Not comfortable with this even though it is legal
- Hire a carseat from a baby equipment hire company - can't find one that delivers to the airport
- Hire a carseat from a car rental place - does anyone know whether they'll actually loan you one if you're not renting a car?
- Take one with us - they're so heavy, and are they likely to damage them in transit? What would you wrap it in to protect it? 
- Hire a taxi with a seat - this will cost £40 each way and we are flying to another location for 6 days during the middle of our stay meaning we will in fact need to do this run 4 times, so too expensive.

I just don't know what to do and I'm really struggling. Half of me wants to buy a £35 seat and take it with us but I don't know whether it's worth it or what? 

What would you do? :shrug:


----------



## Macmad

If you are not comfortable travelling with LO in your lap then I would take a car seat with you. Majority of airlines don't charge for baby equipment. We travel with our normal car seat (about 7kg) and its never been damaged. Some airports do the shrink wrap stuff which would protect it a bit, such as rain. Maybe you could buy a cheap one then if it gets slightly damaged or lost it wouldn't be a problem back at home for you. 
I just took our car seat, recently, to Jordan when visiting a friend, so glad I did. I only once travelled in a taxi without car seat as they had no back seat belts!!!! And she was a totally wriggler! It was a nightmare trying to hold onto her.

Hope that helps somewhat. Xx

Sorry meant to say I don't think that car hire companies hire out car seats without you hiring a car. They never guarantee that they have one for you anyway.


----------



## OmarsMum

https://www.lillygold.com/products/sit-n-stroll.html

We had one of those but I sold it (I didn't think about travelling when Omar is older! ) 

I see many people using it here. Or maybe a booster with harness (mothercare has lots of options) We have one for the spare car & it's suitable from 9+ months. I wouldn't go in a taxi or any car without a carseat xx


----------



## fifiO

i know some airlines allow you to buy a seat where you can then store your carseat with the child in it. this way at least you have a carseat with you and you know it hasn't been thrown about by the baggage handlers or got broken plus when lo sleeps you can put him in there instead of having to hold him :)


----------



## oct-bump

We have one of these for the airport and check the car seat at the gate.

https://www.amazon.com/Go-Go-Babyz-...K9EY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338746150&sr=8-1

I wouldn't travel in a car without LO strapped down in a seat. Car accidents are scary. We recently got in one, no one was hurt and our car was smashed unrepairable, I was glad LO was in a good car seat.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

We requested a car seat in our hire car babe xx


----------



## littlestar85

I'd go for the £35 one and wrap it in bubble wrap. x


----------



## MrsVenn

I'd buy one from say Kiddicare and take it with me if it was me. I can't remember which airport I went to with my aunt and cousins, and their chairs were wrapped there. It MAY have been Heathrow but it may be worth checking if the service is available from wherever you're flying from.


----------



## Gingerspice

Would this be an option? If it is the case that it is technically legal to go in a taxi abroad without a seatbelt, then sitting in this even if not technically within the requirements for this seat, then it is better to be in A seat than no seat. This is my belief anyway so when we go travelling in a taxi we use a seat because any seat that enables an adult seat belt to fit fairly well and is better than no seat and no seat belt

https://www.trunki.co.uk/EN/categories/boostapak_9


----------



## xemmax

Thanks for all the replies ladies, really appreciate all of the suggestions! We have decided to get one of the booster seats as suggested by Omar's mum and a carry bag from Kiddicare, feel a lot better that way knowing that we have one to take with us on both trips.

Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## ke29

We took our normal seat and bought a bag from Kiddicare.


----------

